# So many femboys -.-



## RocketChip (Aug 31, 2013)

Seriously, why is it that every furry RP site/forum I go on, it's overcrowded with femboys! I guess this isn't a real problem, but I'm not attracted to cross-dressing sissies and most other gay men I know aren't attracted to them either. And I certainly don't know any girls who are attracted to them. So far, this seems to be the only site without an overwhelming population of them. 

 I'm sorry but I really don't like them!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

What are you, _gay_?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't care. 
They don't care.
Furries don't care. 
Why do you?


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 31, 2013)

And?


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 31, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 31, 2013)

I like it when we get new people just come in and make a fool of themselves. 

You wouldn't walk into the lion cage at the zoo and slap the lions. (or maybe you would?)

Not only is this rant in the wrong place, it's pathetic and boring. 

Bring something better to the table please, or I'll get my lady boys to shank you with nail files >:V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

You know, OP. Fchan's community tends to prefer masculine characters. At least, moreso than most furry sites.

You can also find a lot of what you're looking for on e621 if you blacklist some tags such as "girly" or "crossdressing".


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 31, 2013)

This is what, the third intentionally offensive thread posted by this guy?
I think this sums up the poster quite nicely. 

Thought you ought to know. :V


----------



## Aetius (Aug 31, 2013)

Obviously they must be sent to camps.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 31, 2013)

RocketChip said:


> Seriously, why is it that every furry RP site/forum I go on, it's overcrowded with femboys!



Because it's a wonderful world.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

Aww... That's too bad.

Hey OP, go look up Boosterpang! You'd love his stuff!


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> Obviously they must be sent to camps.



Camp? Kinky.

Do they get cute little Boy Scout uniforms?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2013)

Is this person the new eversleep?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Is this person the new eversleep?



No, we always get short-lived trolls like OP (assuming he is a troll) every once in a while.

I think it's a bit too early to accuse him of being *THE DARK ONE*.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 31, 2013)

Saliva said:


> No, we always get short-lived trolls like OP (assuming he is a troll) every once in a while.
> 
> I think it's a bit too early to accuse him of being *THE DARK ONE*.


I dunno, man.

This shit's
getting a
little bit
too close
to the E word.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 31, 2013)

Furries are colossal faggots. Of course the lot of them are overtly feminine ninnies.


----------



## Ansitru (Aug 31, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> I dunno, man.
> 
> This shit's
> getting a
> ...



Ha. The exact same thread, posted under Rocketchip here and posted under Eversleep on another forum.
Time for the banhammer, I say.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 31, 2013)

WAAAAAAAAAAAH WHY CAN'T EVERYTHING BE THE THING THAT *I* LIKE??!!! :V



RocketChip said:


> I certainly don't know any girls who are attracted to them.


Well now you do. I like femboys and I'm female.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 31, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> I think this sums up the poster quite nicely.



Huh.

I coulda sworn it was Filch that did that.

Goddamit memory why must you fabricate things.


----------



## fonduemaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Does this thread belong in the rant/rave section of the forum?
Femboy anthros are the best part of the fandom though


----------



## Aleu (Aug 31, 2013)

You know, once you have two coincidences you get a pattern.
My neverinsomniac radar is going off.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Aug 31, 2013)

Aleu said:


> You know, once you have two coincidences you get a pattern.
> My neverinsomniac radar is going off.



I thought the codeword was "neverawake"?


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2013)

i fail to see how a surfeit of delicious femboys can in any way be detrimental to anything furry ever


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

Azure said:


> i fail to see how a surfeit of delicious femboys can in any way be detrimental to anything furry ever



Even I have femmie guys. XOPACHI even has femmie guys. :I


----------



## Hewge (Aug 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Even I have femmie guys. XOPACHI even has femmie guys. :I



Is that supposed to be surprising?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Is that supposed to be surprising?



Because of how much I draw, talk about, and look up wide hips and unrealistic boobs? I'd expect as much. If not...damn, I'm not doing my job it seems.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 31, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Because of how much I draw, talk about, and look up wide hips and unrealistic boobs? I'd expect as much. If not...damn, I'm not doing my job it seems.



It's for those reasons that it would make no sense if you _didn't_ have any femboys.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 31, 2013)

: o

He's right...


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

fonduemaster said:


> Does this thread belong in the rant/rave section of the forum?
> Femboy anthros are the best part of the fandom though



Oops. You misspelled "the sci-fi aspect".


----------



## Icky (Aug 31, 2013)

Have you even talked to any gay guys? Maybe it's just the areas I'm in, but the feminine/crossdressing has always seemed pretty popular.

Also, how come you never replied to my note on FA, likenobodyelse? I thought you wanted friends!


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 31, 2013)

This guy's already revealed to be a pretty blatant troll, but to contribute anyway: I am a female who finds femboys hot...there can never be too many. Also tomboyish femmes, which the fandom needs more of.


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2013)

For a fandom with a high amount of fetish art, posting a rant about a specific fetish seems pretty stupid.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 31, 2013)

Conker said:


> For a fandom with a high amount of fetish art, posting a rant about a specific fetish seems pretty stupid.



Would that even be considered a fetish?


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2013)

This seems like the opposite of a problem. 



Saliva said:


> Would that even be considered a fetish?


eh, technically it is.


----------



## Kemo (Sep 1, 2013)

Sometimes, it'll feel like the stuff you don't like are way more popular than whatever you do like. I would tantrum about the amount of overly-masculine dudes if I didn't know better.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 1, 2013)

I was not aware this fact was of issue. :v


----------



## Conker (Sep 1, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Would that even be considered a fetish?


Given the context of the thread, I figured it was safe to assume this was some kind of fetish oriented rant. 

You're really only going to find a ton of femboys if you're searching for porn. Unless you're on some pretty crazy websites that is.


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Sep 1, 2013)

I like femboys ~_~


----------



## Percy (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't even know if my character is a femboy.


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

Percy said:


> I don't even know if my character is a femboy.



You and Butters are the epitome of femboys.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a femboi and highly offended by this thread. Shame on you OP.  Shhhaaaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Sep 1, 2013)

Men should feel free to express any femininity that they choose.  It's oppressive, heteromasculine views like the ops that hurt people and push them into the closet, where they pretend to be 'regular dudes' in real life, while being some sorta cute, pink, fluffy, whatever-the-fur online for years. 

This thread makes me kinda sad.


----------



## Kane morioka (Sep 1, 2013)

uhh i really just dont what to say but this why would hate so much jist cuz someome crossdresses and not all furries are gay just sayin but im sure you know tht and i am done now


----------



## Kane morioka (Sep 1, 2013)

Fuk dis alright  yeah i have had it im gay and somewhat in the closet bc i am fuking terrified what would happen to me if i came out during freshman year in highschool in with red neck homohobes like this op and bc of ppl like you ,ppl like me consider or attempt suicide and then realize tht all of the world isnt bad so just my opinion and im done venting now


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> Fuk dis alright  yeah i have had it im gay and somewhat in the closet bc i am fuking terrified what would happen to me if i came out during freshman year in highschool in with red neck homohobes like this op and bc of ppl like you ,ppl like me consider or attempt suicide and then realize tht all of the world isnt bad so just my opinion and im done venting now


go to bed already 
jesus fuck


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

OP's gay, you guys. 



RocketChip said:


> I'm not attracted to cross-dressing sissies and* most other gay men I know* aren't attracted to them either.



(yes yes, even if he is most likely the latest incarnation of you-know-who.)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 1, 2013)

The solution to almost everything you don't like about the fandom, ignore it.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 1, 2013)

_I kind of miss eversleep threads._

_This one would do._

Oh and... just don't RP with them if they're not your preference? Just don't mind the things you don't like much.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2013)

Femboys get bitches. :3


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 1, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Femboys get bitches. :3



They make pretty good ones themselves >:3c


----------



## LafTur (Sep 1, 2013)

I come back after being dead for I don't even know how long, and the FIRST thread I read contains references to the person who posted this
You guys really are robots.  :V

Also femboys are glorious.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2013)

Eh, femboys are OK. Would fuck one but not all the time.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2013)

So I guess you need to feel sexually attracted in order to RP with someone online, I've learned something new today


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Kane morioka said:


> Fuk dis alright  yeah i have had it im gay and somewhat in the closet bc i am fuking terrified what would happen to me if i came out during freshman year in highschool in with red neck homohobes like this op and bc of ppl like you ,ppl like me consider or attempt suicide and then realize tht all of the world isnt bad so just my opinion and im done venting now



This was better than the OP. 

What kind of fucking conspiracy theory have we ended up in?


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2013)

RocketChip said:


> Seriously, why is it that every furry RP site/forum I go on, it's overcrowded with femboys! I guess this isn't a real problem, but I'm not attracted to cross-dressing sissies and most other gay men I know aren't attracted to them either. And I certainly don't know any girls who are attracted to them. So far, this seems to be the only site without an overwhelming population of them.
> 
> I'm sorry but I really don't like them!




Cool story bro?
Should I take you seriously? This doesn't seem like anything people would care about. I sure don't.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Cool story bro?
> Should I take you seriously? This doesn't seem like anything people would care about. I sure don't.



Don't underestimate these newfags. 
This is only the beginning. 

The beginning of... The end... 

That, or newfags being newfags.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know, I'm a gay man and friggin love me some femboys. But then again, both my irl and 'sona self are on the dominant side, so smaller, softer, and more lithe bed partners are a great match to me. They also feel very nice to cuddle as your small spoon.


----------



## Sar (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> That, or newfags being newfags.



Or another migrant from SoFurry. It's hard to tell the threads each make apart from each other. 
Someone should construct research on these unique creatures.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I don't know, I'm a gay man and friggin love me some femboys. But then again, both my irl and 'sona self are on the dominant side, so smaller, softer, and more lithe bed partners are a great match to me. They also feel very nice to cuddle as your small spoon.



I can't imagine that you speak from personal experience. And if you don't then that's not only weird but a very big assumption.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> Or another migrant from SoFurry. It's hard to tell the threads each make apart from each other.
> Someone should construct research on these unique creatures.



I propose a lobotomy.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I can't imagine that you speak from personal experience. And if you don't then that's not only weird but a very big assumption.



I don't quite get what aspect you are getting at. But if it's about how femboys exist irl compared to the femboys of art, then there is a point. In my experience they don't dress, walk around, or even behave like that. Femboy is really pretty much just a bedroom thing. Otherwise they're just regular dudes when out and about, with maybe, just maybe one article of clothing someone could pick up on. Much like try going out grocery shopping but then picking out the leather daddies.


----------



## Azure (Sep 1, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I don't quite get what aspect you are getting at. But if it's about how femboys exist irl compared to the femboys of art, then there is a point. In my experience they don't dress, walk around, or even behave like that. Femboy is really pretty much just a bedroom thing. Otherwise they're just regular dudes when out and about, with maybe, just maybe one article of clothing someone could pick up on. Much like try going out grocery shopping but then picking out the leather daddies.


leather daddies arent hard to spot at all

just look for bald, large, and leathery

it takes talent to find the man who really looks like a woman with some creative wardrobe choices, and not crossdressing disaster.


----------



## Zabrina (Sep 1, 2013)

Why.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I don't quite get what aspect you are getting at. But if it's about how femboys exist irl compared to the femboys of art, then there is a point. In my experience they don't dress, walk around, or even behave like that. Femboy is really pretty much just a bedroom thing. Otherwise they're just regular dudes when out and about, with maybe, just maybe one article of clothing someone could pick up on. Much like try going out grocery shopping but then picking out the leather daddies.



I was more talking about the whole sex and spooning part :I


----------



## LafTur (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I was more talking about the whole sex and spooning part :I



You can't imagine him having sex and spooning?
...bu, wat... why?


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

LafTur said:


> You can't imagine him having sex and spooning?
> ...bu, wat... why?



Call it an educated guess. 
It has nothing to do with his naked lion avatar.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

I got called a femboy once. 
I then proceeded to break that guy's clavicle
But then apologized when I realized that it was true.....sort of. Not really.


----------



## Hewge (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Call it an educated guess.
> It has nothing to do with his naked lion avatar.



That, sir, is CLEARLY a tiger!


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> That, sir, is CLEARLY a tiger!


Aw fuck, i didn't study a naked male animal avatar hard enough to discern what species of cat I hated looking at. 

And I'm pretty sure it's a liger.


----------



## LafTur (Sep 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I got called a femboy once.
> I then proceeded to break that guy's clavicle
> But then apologized when I realized that it was true.....sort of. Not really.



Way to take it well!
I'm sure it's horrible being called something so demeaning.  :V


----------



## Hewge (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Aw fuck, i didn't study a naked male animal avatar hard enough to discern what species of cat I hated looking at.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure it's a liger.



It's under his avatar right next to 'species', dumbass.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> It's under his avatar right next to 'species', dumbass.



I don't care though D:

I still think you're a Ottigre


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 1, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Call it an educated guess.
> It has nothing to do with his naked lion avatar.



You can deduce people's life experiences from such little information? Holmes should pack his bags then.
Quick! By the number of words in this response, what skeletal injuries did I sustained in childhood?


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> You can deduce people's life experiences from such little information? Holmes should pack his bags then.
> Quick! By the number of words in this response, what skeletal injuries did I sustained in childhood?



I suspect at least a broken arm and a sprain of some sort.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> You can deduce people's life experiences from such little information? Holmes should pack his bags then.
> Quick! By the number of words in this response, what skeletal injuries did I sustained in childhood?



Broken arm or collarbone. 
Possibly broken toe.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

LafTur said:


> Way to take it well!
> I'm sure it's horrible being called something so demeaning.  :V



Eh, depends on how it's said. 

I do realize though that I have no base to my voice, a slim figure, and can spit sarcastic venom like a cobra. But I wouldn't consider myself a fembot.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 1, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Eh, depends on how it's said.
> 
> I do realize though that I have no base to my voice, a slim figure, and can spit sarcastic venom like a cobra. But I wouldn't consider myself a fembot.


I sure hope you're not a fembot D:


----------



## Distorted (Sep 1, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I sure hope you're not a fembot D:



lol, not what I meant. But that would be freaky.

[video=youtube;zTv9AhCuSU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTv9AhCuSU4[/video]


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 1, 2013)

reminds me of this time i was on deviantart and i saw a pic of 2 orc things making out and then i asked "which ones the girl" and then the guy said "neither" and then there was this picture of nami from one peice except she had no boobs and something extra down there





i dont have problem with gay people but i dont like traps and femboys


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2013)

chesse20 said:


>



what the actual fuck


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 1, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> i dont have problem with gay people but i dont like traps and femboys


What exactly is the issue with femboys again? I've yet to see a good justification for all this hatred and dislike (I'm guessing that it's a dislike based on personality or appearance. In that case, seriously? What the fuck, is that really a good reason to dislike someone)


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> what the actual fuck



Looks like a typical default emoticon for one of those obscure 90's forums that you tend to come across after traveling deep enough in the Google search results.


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> what the actual fuck



I'm scared for my life. Hold me Icky!


----------



## septango (Sep 1, 2013)

Icky said:


> what the actual fuck



oh god this made me laugh untill I cried


----------



## Car Fox (Sep 2, 2013)

This is a classic example of stupidity that could have been avoided.

and besides, let me introduce you to my SoFurry friend...


----------



## Aleu (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> What exactly is the issue with femboys again? I've yet to see a good justification for all this hatred and dislike (I'm guessing that it's a dislike based on personality or appearance. In that case, seriously? What the fuck, is that really a good reason to dislike someone)



they're not man enough :v


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Sep 2, 2013)

My question is why should it matter if someone is a femboy or not? They're people just like us trying to find their way in this screwed up world. It's like asking if someone is a certain ethnicity because that person might think one might be more out-of-the-ordinary than the other. Everyone's different yet we're all human at the end of the day.

And besides, this should probably be in the Rants and Raves section.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is so painfully sexist. Let people be people. Femboys are just other people and probably don't appreciate how negative the stereotypes about them are.


----------



## Sar (Sep 2, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I propose a lobotomy.



I like this idea. I shall document the mental reactions between the test victims.
 Would you would care to assist me with the surgical procedure? I have my Dad's toolset.


----------



## LafTur (Sep 2, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> i dont have problem with gay people but i dont like traps and femboys


It may be a 'trap' to you, but do you honestly think the goal is to attract *people like you*?



Icky said:


> what the actual fuck


XD  my sides


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

OP: boo you whore


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> *This is so painfully sexist.* Let people be people. Femboys are just other people and probably don't appreciate how negative the stereotypes about them are.



Are you fucking shitting me?


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

I mean...femboys can be cool and stuff, but I think a lot of people just meet the ones that act all catty and obnoxious and it just ruins it for them. They're not all like that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I mean...femboys can be cool and stuff, but I think a lot of people just meet the ones that act all catty and obnoxious and it just ruins it for them. They're not all like that.



But I _like_ the catty and obnoxious ones.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But I _like_ the catty and obnoxious ones.



You say that. But when they come together in groups it's like a real life version of Mean Girls. I'm talkin' like....Meryl Streep level shade here.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 2, 2013)

Distorted said:


> You say that. But when they come together in groups it's like a real life version of Mean Girls. I'm talkin' like....Meryl Streep level shade here.



That actually sounds like it would be hilarious. I'd have a difficult time trying to contain my laughter.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> That actually sounds like it would be hilarious. I'd have a difficult time trying to contain my laughter.



It's funny to look at, but disastrous when you're caught in the middle. I knew a drag queen one time and saw him and the other "girls" interact in the dressing room. The overwhelming amount of shade and reading done had me on edge. I found myself dodging around trying not to get my head bit off in the crossfire. But luckily they found me non-threatening so I was quickly forgotten. 

I could probably write a paper on it. It was kind of fascinating and scary at the same time.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 2, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Are you fucking shitting me?


I'm not sure what was so ridiculous about my post that you are responding to right now. "Cross dressing sissies" = a sexist stereotype of because the implication is that being effeminate undermines one ability to be tough or not a "sissy." It's equating feminine qualities with weakness.


----------



## septango (Sep 2, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I'm not sure what was so ridiculous about my post that you are responding to right now. "Cross dressing sissies" = a sexist stereotype of because the implication is that being effeminate undermines one ability to be tough or not a "sissy." It's equating feminine qualities with weakness.



hell yeah, I can kick your ass in a skirt


----------



## LafTur (Sep 2, 2013)

The number of stupid generalizations in this thread is making me ill.


----------



## Jasterk (Sep 2, 2013)

I logged into my old ass account to say that this thread made my brain hurt.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> You and Butters are the epitome of femboys.



ur gay


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 23, 2021)

lol what is this dead ass thread 
i had an aneurism from the cringe


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 23, 2021)

Damn, this thread started when I was still in high school.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 23, 2021)

The OP can kiss my silk clad posterior and swivel. And why is this thread even alive!? Kill it again!


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Damn, this thread started when I was still in high school.


Dayumn, you gonna die soon.


(Please dont I will miss chu ;w; )


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 23, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Damn, this thread started when I was still in high school.


This thread started about a month _before _I started high school, and by now I've graduated (albeit unceremoniously, due to COVID)
God damn it, I feel old!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 23, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> This thread started about a month _before _I started high school, and by now I've graduated (albeit unceremoniously, due to COVID)
> God damn it, I feel old!



I mean, it's a necro'd post.


----------



## Skittles (Feb 23, 2021)

Old is having a bus pass! Owait..


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Bring on the fembois! Let them come to me.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Bring on the fembois! Let them come to me.


:3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 23, 2021)

@KimberVaile this thread calls your sexy ass.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 23, 2021)

I love femboy art, personally. There are a lot of creative and cute sonas out there.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Though I can sorta see it from the perspective of the creator of the thread. There does seem to be a lot of femboys. That doesn't mean there is something wrong. Just different than most other communities. But it's not something to be shunned. Our differences makes us stronger.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow, this thread exists.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

There are not enough femboys in this world.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Bring on the fembois! Let them come to me.



_<the cat crawls over and rolls onto his back exposing his belly>_ Meeee-ow? <_giggles and waves his paw playfully_>


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

JuniperW said:


> This thread started about a month _before _I started high school, and by now I've graduated (albeit unceremoniously, due to COVID)
> God damn it, I feel old!



That's amazing! A whole new crop of fembois would have been hatched from their pods in that gestation period!!! <LOL>


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat crawls over and rolls onto his back exposing his belly>_ Meeee-ow? <_giggles and waves his paw playfully_>



*knows better than to give a cat a belly rub*


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

*thinks* "am i a femboy?'


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *thinks* "am i a femboy?'


You're a Sylveon so yes.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> You're a Sylveon so yes.


that's not a reason


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> that's not a reason


Yes it is.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Yes it is.


then you are to *turns you into a sylveon*


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a spare bedroom in my house for a femboi.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I have a spare bedroom in my house for a femboi.


Can only a femboy use the bed? is it like... a pet bed?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Can only a femboy use the bed? is it like... a pet bed?



Yeah, basically


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

like... i like to rp as a female sometimes is that a reason to be a femboy?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Yeah, basically


*Puts on cute clothes.*

I am ready :3


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ok! Who's the threadromancer?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Ok! Who's the threadromancer?


?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> ?


It's like a necromancer but for dead threads.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

TR273 said:


> It's like a necromancer but for dead threads.


oh


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *Puts on cute clothes.*
> 
> I am ready :3



I have a better idea. You won't need those if you come to my spare femboi bedroom.


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

TR273 said:


> Ok! Who's the threadromancer?



Looks like @allcla67 , but it was a positive resurrection at least! LOL



allcla67 said:


> Because they are adorable and sexy! I love watching videos with femboys (here I find the best ones: https://transporner.net) ... I am very bear and I would like to have a boy like them


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

*no one has answered their question*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> *no one has answered their question*



Who cares about answers when you can have femboys.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Who cares about answers when you can have femboys.


but i need to know if im one or not


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 23, 2021)

. . . And another one zombied back to life!

Come on, dOOds, stop digging up these literary corpses.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Who cares about answers when you can have femboys.


True tru!

*Sits on you.*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> True tru!
> 
> *Sits on you.*



Excellent. You can stay here.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

*wears a cute pink dress blushing*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Excellent. You can stay here.


*does a happy dance.*


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *does a happy dance.*


Good boi


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Good boi


Purrs.*


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> but i need to know if im one or not



I don't know you, how the heck can *I* tell ya? <LOL> 

Here's a nutshell: Are you a boy? That's checkbox #1. 
Now, are you extra feminine acting or looking? *Not* necessarily gay mind you, but feminine in mannerisms and styles/attitudes. Like the walking example of "anti-macho"? Female on the inside clearly? "sissy" to use an old term.

If yes, then you're a femboi. <smile>

That's the very simplified version and lots of nuance. Now it's all on you...


----------



## Mambi (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> like... i like to rp as a female sometimes is that a reason to be a femboy?



Of itself no, that's just RP and putting yourself in another mindset.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> I don't know you, how the heck can *I* tell ya? <LOL>
> 
> Here's a nutshell: Are you a boy? That's checkbox #1.
> Now, are you extra feminine acting or looking? *Not* necessarily gay mind you, but feminine in mannerisms and styles/attitudes. Like the walking example of "anti-macho"? Female on the inside clearly? "sissy" to use an old term.
> ...


welli like to be cute and not cool...and like to rp as a girl sometimes.... does that count?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Of itself no, that's just RP and putting yourself in another mindset.


well... sometimes i rp as myself tging into other characters... mostly female ones


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> welli like to be cute and not cool...and like to rp as a girl sometimes.... does that count?



I'm afraid that it's too late. You have contracted the "femboi" virus. It is fatal.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> I'm afraid that it's too late. You have contracted the "femboi" virus. It is fatal.


OH NO! *dies*


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

"i... i want to live..."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> OH NO! *dies*



Stay away from the furry fandom, kids. Say no when there's still time.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Stay away from the furry fandom, kids. Say no when there's still time.


"i'm already a furry..."


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "i'm already a furry..."



Then it is too late.... again.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Rimna said:


> Then it is too late.... again.


*dead* "pls someone help me..."


----------



## Marius Merganser (Feb 23, 2021)

*Checks the mirror*

I'm going with "mildly effeminate". 

*Lifts weights while signing Broadway showtunes*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 23, 2021)

A post about femboys from 2013, wow, this is a precious artifact


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> A post about femboys from 2013, wow, this is a precious artifact


owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

I wish I could be a femboi.
But I am too built.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I wish I could be a femboi.
> But I am too built.


Thats right daddy~


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

i'm skinny


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> i'm skinny



So is Dave Chappelle


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

like 120 and i'm 17


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 23, 2021)

Femboy reporting in to ruin the experience of vanilla normies.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Femboy reporting in to ruin the experience of vanilla normies.


am i a femboi?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> am i a femboi?


I think you need to answer that, not us.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I think you need to answer that, not us.


if yes... is that wrong of me?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> if yes... is that wrong of me?


I dont understand.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I dont understand.


well i like girls but i'm also a femboi


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> well i like girls but i'm also a femboi


So?


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> So?


is that bad?


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> is that bad?


There is nothing wrong with what you like, or how you look. Just be you and try being the best version of yourself as possible. Accept and love it.


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> There is nothing wrong with what you like, or how you look. Just be you and try being the best version of yourself as possible. Accept and love it.


thank yous


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> thank yous


There is nothing to thank me for. Just do you boo.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

Nobody be hatin


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> There is nothing to thank me for. Just do you boo.


okie


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Nobody be hatin


True true!


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

give me a dress please


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> give me a dress please



Go to thrift store


----------



## florance the fox (Feb 23, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Go to thrift store


"can't i'm a feral fox"


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 23, 2021)

This is dangerously lewd


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> This is dangerously lewd


Your mom is dangerously lewd.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Feb 23, 2021)

florance the fox said:


> "can't i'm a feral fox"



Then you can easily sneak into the store and swipe a dress.


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 23, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Your mom is dangerously lewd.


do not rood.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Feb 23, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> do not rood.


Do da rood. >:3


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 23, 2021)

Femboys like to Necro threads from 2013. Oowoo


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 23, 2021)

If I didn't identify as trans I'd just be a femboy instead
boys in skirts are CUTE


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Feb 23, 2021)

Those stripped leggings are always nice >w>


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 23, 2021)

Man this thread got bumped like Donald Trump.


----------



## KimberVaile (Feb 23, 2021)

The op just mad his ass be flat, unlike a premiere femboy, like mua.
Take that guy who was last active 8 years ago!


----------



## esperchild (Feb 23, 2021)

/blinks eyes slowly in annoyance 

You sound ignorant as hell, bro.


----------



## Hogo (Feb 23, 2021)

Furries don't exist anymore we're all just catboys here in 2021.


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 24, 2021)

Hogo said:


> Furries don't exist anymore we're all just catboys here in 2021.


thats fair.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 24, 2021)

do i count as a femboy?


----------

